# Could my kids be too much for a puppy??



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

We went to go look at a litter of GSD pups today with my three kids who are 5,6, and 7 years old. She had a 3 week old litter and a 6 week old litter. We held the 3 weeks old pups first....we let my 6 and 7 year old hold them sitting down and they were very calm and gentle. She then took us outside to see the 6 week old pups. We played with them for about 20 minutes. We started to get the feeling that the breeder was bring very standoffish. She told us she would let us know if any of the pups would be a good fit but then started saying that we had to be very careful with our kids around the puppy and that it would be very easy for the pup to be emotionally traumatized by the kids jumping around and yelling.

Both DH and I definately got the impression that she was really not keen on selling us a puppy specifically because of our kids. My kids are NORMAL kids, my 6 year old son can be a little hyper but he is just a normal kid. We have a lab currently and we have owned a GSD before so my kids are used to being around kids.

So is she right? Could my kids potentially scare a puppy if we bought one? I must confess she has started to put all kinds of doubts in my mind...I sure as heck wouldn't want to end up with a big GSD that was scared when my kids start running around!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Depends on the kids and how they have been taught to behave. I can't imagine how GSD's and kids are not a good match as long as both are properly trained to behave properly with each other. All of our GSD's have been great and very trustworthy with both our child and all sorts of neighbor and frinds kids! They go together naturally!

Traumitized? I would not want any dog who would be so affected by normal kids being kids.


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 5 year old daughter who is slightly autistic with ADHD and she is always jumping and running around. We got our puppy at 10 weeks and since the beginning they bonded. Honestly she has done some things to my Gsd I dont approve of but they have been amazing together without incident. Personnely I wouldn't worry however they are animals but I wouldn't suspect any problems.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Some breeders just don't like placing their puppies with families with children. We got a second Maine **** and the breeder of her are a joint cattery - I had been speaking with the one who handled applications and deposits, but had to go pick up our kitten at the other breeder's home who I had not met. She about would not let me leave with the kitten once she found out I had young children (the other breeder knew and said it was fine). But yeah, I almost had to pry my kitten away from her because she did not like placing kittens in homes with children under 10 yrs. Some are like that and others are fine with placing puppies with children. If it doesn't feel right you can walk away or you can just ask her if she prefers homes with no or older children - then you would know to move on. It sounds like she prefers no or older children, but is hesitant to say so. Don't string yourself along if she doesn't want to sell to you, find out now and go with another breeder who is more accommodating.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a very hyper 4yo girl, and my 9.5yo son has sensory processing disorder so we have all kinds of chaos at our house. Our puppy sleeps right in the middle of the floor and doesn't flinch when my 4yo is having her 10th tantrum of the day next to her. Of course I am super careful that my kids don't overwhelm the puppy, the puppy gets plenty of private, alone time away from the kids, and I just supervise constantly. Now it could be the breeder doesn't like kids--I've encountered tons of "dog people" in doing rescue work that just honestly belong living with a pack of dogs and nothing else, lol. Or perhaps she was concerned that you were not supervising your kids properly around puppies. Some people with kids just get a puppy to be a toy for the kids (not saying this is you, but could be a concern for the breeder). So yes, puppies and kids can live together beautifully if they are both taught and reminded constantly how to behave with eachother. If you are up for that level of supervising, then go for it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm one who doesn't think small children and young puppies are a good mix. Can it be made to work? Sure. Is there a new thread on this forum every single week where someone's 10 or 12- week old puppy is drawing blood on the kids, and now the kids are scared of the puppy, and they don't know what to do because German Shepherd puppies are called Landsharks for a reason, and they think _their_ situation is special because nobody else's puppy can possibly bite this much and still be allowed to live? Yes, absolutely there is. Sometimes several per week. Anyone who has kids and is considering a puppy needs to read over those threads very very carefully.


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I don't think she was worried about my kids getting hurt by a puppy, she just seemed concerned about the puppy being traumatized by my children! She started off by saying that we had to be very careful with a puppy and children....I said yes I knew that and my kids might be energetic but they definately aren't rough, they were playing nicely with the dogs. She then said, that puppies could be emotionally hurt by children, not just physically hurt. 

I will say that when she brought the dad in he seemed a little skittish. He jumped when my son brushed past him and he jumped when the breeder pulled a piece of paper off a kitchen roll. Maybe get dogs are just a little skittish, they are show line so is that common? Our last GSD was German working line and she was great with my kids and was never jumpy or skittish.

I don't know but I just got the impression that she thought my kids would scare a puppy and emotionally damage it and make it skittish. I emphasize again that my kids are very nice kids and were petting the puppies very gently.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I'm one who doesn't think small children and young puppies are a good mix. Can it be made to work? Sure. Is there a new thread on this forum every single week where someone's 10 or 12- week old puppy is drawing blood on the kids, and now the kids are scared of the puppy, and they don't know what to do because German Shepherd puppies are called Landsharks for a reason, and they think _their_ situation is special because nobody else's puppy can possibly bite this much and still be allowed to live? Yes, absolutely there is. Sometimes several per week. Anyone who has kids and is considering a puppy needs to read over those threads very very carefully.


I would agree with Emoore on this one. Kids and dogs can work but I have known more than a few kids who end up being afraid of the puppy because they're too boisterous for the kids to handle. In turn the whole relationship becomes an issue, parents become resentful, dogs get neglected or given away, a whole mess... I don't think this is always the case by any means but it definitely happens. If the breeder seems hesitant, I would move on. Mainly because it doesn't sound like she's being 100% honest with you about what she wants for her dogs. She may know more about her dogs than she's letting on and for all you know, her dogs couldn't handle the chaos of a young family so she's hesitant because she doesn't think HER dogs could handle kids. If this is the case, these are not the pups you want.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would RUN away from any puppies where the parents are the least bit skittish. A dog needs nerves of steel to deal with kids and their friends running around. A skittish dog is much more likely to be a fear biter and seriously hurt a child.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Britmum30 said:


> Well I don't think she was worried about my kids getting hurt by a puppy, she just seemed concerned about the puppy being traumatized by my children! She started off by saying that we had to be very careful with a puppy and children....I said yes I knew that and my kids might be energetic but they definately aren't rough, they were playing nicely with the dogs. She then said, that puppies could be emotionally hurt by children, not just physically hurt.
> 
> *I will say that when she brought the dad in he seemed a little skittish. He jumped when my son brushed past him and he jumped when the breeder pulled a piece of paper off a kitchen roll. Maybe get dogs are just a little skittish, they are show line so is that common? Our last GSD was German working line and she was great with my kids and was never jumpy or skittish.*
> 
> I don't know but I just got the impression that she thought my kids would scare a puppy and emotionally damage it and make it skittish. I emphasize again that my kids are very nice kids and were petting the puppies very gently.


Find another breeder......do your research, take your time and you will find a much better match than this one. 

You have had a puppy before and you know what is required. There is no reason you can't have a puppy because you have children.....you have had a GSD b4 so you know what it takes.
Just don;t rush into anything and you will find a great puppy for your family. I mean sheesh......I think of the wonderful times I would have missed out on if my parents thought kids and dogs don't mix......how sad.....


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Where are you located, i know there are plenty of great breeders with wonderful dogs being breed/born soon! I would go with another breeder if I was you, I chose a different breeder because the one we had on deposit would not take a check for the remaining amount, 4 weeks before the pup was to come home.. I wanted a breeder I could call when an issue arises and not always have that one thing holding over their head so they don't want to answer...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Emoore said:


> I'm one who doesn't think small children and young puppies are a good mix. Can it be made to work? Sure. Is there a new thread on this forum every single week where someone's 10 or 12- week old puppy is drawing blood on the kids, and now the kids are scared of the puppy, and they don't know what to do because German Shepherd puppies are called Landsharks for a reason, and they think _their_ situation is special because nobody else's puppy can possibly bite this much and still be allowed to live? Yes, absolutely there is. Sometimes several per week. Anyone who has kids and is considering a puppy needs to read over those threads very very carefully.


I also agree with this and keep in mind the damage smaller kids can do to a puppy. A coworker purchased a Chihuahua puppy for his kids, one of whom fell on the dog a few days after they got it and broke the puppy's back. Puppy had to be euthanized.
We just spent 2 mos. rehabbing a purebred GSD puppy whose leg (femur) got broken by one of the toddlers in the home, so yes, even on a larger breed puppy it can happen. 
As a rescue, we tend to avoid adoptions to people w/kids under age 8 for those reasons.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I also agree with this and keep in mind the damage smaller kids can do to a puppy. A coworker purchased a Chihuahua puppy for his kids, one of whom fell on the dog a few days after they got it and broke the puppy's back. Puppy had to be euthanized.
> We just spent 2 mos. rehabbing a purebred GSD puppy whose leg (femur) got broken by one of the toddlers in the home, so yes, even on a larger breed puppy it can happen.
> As a rescue, we tend to avoid adoptions to people w/kids under age 8 for those reasons.


This kind of attitude makes me nuts. We got a rescue Akita when our kids were 2 and 5. He was the best dog in the world and the kids just loved him. He had a great home for the rest of his life. He would have missed out on that if Rescues back then, were the way they are today. I raised 4 German Shepherd over the years, had two kids and ran the local girl scout troup. Kids and dogs did great. Not once did a kid ever hurt one of my dogs and not once did a dog ever hurt one of my kids. Its kind of like the banned breed list for renters. One dog does something and all dogs get blamed. One kid does something and all kids get blamed. Its just another form of discrimination.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the breeder is concerned about the welfare of her pups.
2 breeders refused to sell me a pup and one of them i found out
wasn't so reputable and the other one was top notch. don't
worry you'll fine a reputable breeder that will sell you a pup
knowing you have children. a lot of breeders have that special
pup that's right for you and your family.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I also agree with this and keep in mind the damage smaller kids can do to a puppy. A coworker purchased a Chihuahua puppy for his kids, one of whom fell on the dog a few days after they got it and broke the puppy's back. Puppy had to be euthanized.
> We just spent 2 mos. rehabbing a purebred GSD puppy whose leg (femur) got broken by one of the toddlers in the home, so yes, even on a larger breed puppy it can happen.
> As a rescue, we tend to avoid adoptions to people w/kids under age 8 for those reasons.


Well....it is no wonder the rescues are full!!!
We have treated puppies with injuries because their adult owners stood on them....yes things can happen IN ANY HOME......


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> This kind of attitude makes me nuts. We got a rescue Akita when our kids were 2 and 5. He was the best dog in the world and the kids just loved him. He had a great home for the rest of his life. He would have missed out on that if Rescues back then, were the way they are today. I raised 4 German Shepherd over the years, had two kids and ran the local girl scout troup. Kids and dogs did great. Not once did a kid ever hurt one of my dogs and not once did a dog ever hurt one of my kids. Its kind of like the banned breed list for renters. One dog does something and all dogs get blamed. One kid does something and all kids get blamed. Its just another form of discrimination.


I am glad it worked out for you. If I didn't answer so many calls of people booting Fido out for lifting a lip at a kid who used the dog as a trampoline, or even hugged it, etc. and if I had toddlers to ensure every dog who comes through here is good with kids, I'd adopt to more people with kids.
Since neither one of those is happening any time soon, our policies are what they are. And they work great for us.

Wondering if you guys approve of my giving dogs to just anyone because they say they are good owners and their kids are angels...despite the fact my youngest child is 16 and people aren't willing to let me borrow their 2yr. olds to test every dog that comes through here to make sure it's good with toddlers? Hmmm.

I guess I am doing things wrong!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I am glad it worked out for you. If I didn't answer so many calls of people booting Fido out for lifting a lip at a kid who used the dog as a trampoline, or even hugged it, etc. and if I had toddlers to ensure every dog who comes through here is good with kids, I'd adopt to more people with kids.
> Since neither one of those is happening any time soon, our policies are what they are. And they work great for us.
> 
> Wondering if you guys approve of my giving dogs to just anyone because they say they are good owners and their kids are angels...despite the fact my youngest child is 16 and people aren't willing to let me borrow their 2yr. olds to test every dog that comes through here to make sure it's good with toddlers? Hmmm.
> ...


With all due respect.....why do you insist on making so many threads about YOU and YOUR rescue. I have no doubts whatsoever that you do a FANTASTIC job. You are passionate and exactly what your rescue needs.
HOWEVER.....this thread is about a lady who has 3 good kids none of which are toddlers, she has raised a GSD before with no issues probably when her kids were younger and is still in ownership of a Labrador and all is well.
You can't possibly think that her getting a puppy will inevitably end up in disaster???
She sounds like a responsible lady who wants to do what is best but has had the wind put up her from a breeder who doesn't like selling to people with kids.
Like doggiedad said "don't worry you'll fine a reputable breeder that will sell you a pup knowing you have children. a lot of breeders have that special
pup that's right for you and your family."

Good luck to the OP.....take your time and you will find the right breeder and puppy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Wondering if you guys approve of my giving dogs to just anyone because they say they are good owners and their kids are angels...despite the fact my youngest child is 16 and people aren't willing to let me borrow their 2yr. olds to test every dog that comes through here to make sure it's good with toddlers? Hmmm.
> 
> I guess I am doing things wrong!


Wow I never said that... I'm really not trying to be agressive or attack you. I am just saying I don't like any discrimination. I think banning dogs from people who have kids because some kids are a problem is no different than painting a whole breed like say German Shepherds as aggressive because some police dogs are aggressive. 

I for sure think there are some parents who should not have kids much less dogs and some dogs that should not be allowed with kids. I just see the world in shades of grey and there are cases where kids and dogs can be good together. I hope that you would take it on a case by case basis and allow for flexibility.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Emoore said:


> I'm one who doesn't think small children and young puppies are a good mix. Can it be made to work? Sure. Is there a new thread on this forum every single week where someone's 10 or 12- week old puppy is drawing blood on the kids, and now the kids are scared of the puppy, and they don't know what to do because German Shepherd puppies are called Landsharks for a reason, and they think _their_ situation is special because nobody else's puppy can possibly bite this much and still be allowed to live? Yes, absolutely there is. Sometimes several per week. Anyone who has kids and is considering a puppy needs to read over those threads very very carefully.


Well I am sorry you are feeling offended Sparra. 
*Others seemed to feel the same way* and I reiterated.

I also saw a breeder weigh in and admit they were a breeder and how they deal with kids and puppies. 

For some reason I thought this was a forum and we could give our own experiences here


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow I never said that... I'm really not trying to be agressive or attack you. I am just saying I don't like any discrimination. I think banning dogs from people who have kids because some kids are a problem is no different than painting a whole breed like say German Shepherds as aggressive because some police dogs are aggressive.
> 
> I for sure think there are some parents who should not have kids much less dogs and some dogs that should not be allowed with kids. I just see the world in shades of grey and there are cases where kids and dogs can be good together. * I hope that you would take it on a case by case basis and allow for flexibility.*


Actually I do within reason and depending on the dog or puppy in question. GSD puppies can be difficult around toddlers due to the extra-bitey nature as puppies and (in some cases) energy levels. I would say they are quite a bit differently natured than Labradors.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Well I am sorry you are feeling offended Sparra.


LOL!!! Please don't think I am offended 
Sometimes we just need to keep things in perspective is all......


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have perspective - but I don't feel like saying "Oh this is how I feel" without giving a reason behind those feelings. 
Since rescue is pretty much all I do - what else would you like me to say??

Do you also resent breeders saying they do things this or that way because they are breeders??


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Actually I do within reason and depending on the dog or puppy in question. GSD puppies can be difficult around toddlers due to the extra-bitey nature as puppies and (in some cases) energy levels. I would say they are quite a bit differently natured than Labradors.


I saw a person on another thread (Grims mom) call him a lab with pointy ears.  that describes my current 9 year old as well. Some GSD puppies can be difficult and I've been so lucky over the years and gotten 4 easy ones. One of the reasons I've been looking for a rescue dog is because I had hoped that a rescue would steer me towards another easy friendly dog that might need a new home. (and I don't have any kids in the house anymore :happyboogie: ) Unfortunately so far no luck, but I'm going to keep searching for that right dog who needs a forever home.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We managed to find a very laid back boy (our Ruger) and I could not be happier


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Britmum30 said:


> Well I don't think she was worried about my kids getting hurt by a puppy, she just seemed concerned about the puppy being traumatized by my children! She started off by saying that we had to be very careful with a puppy and children....I said yes I knew that and my kids might be energetic but they definately aren't rough, they were playing nicely with the dogs. She then said, that puppies could be emotionally hurt by children, not just physically hurt.
> 
> I will say that when she brought the dad in he seemed a little skittish. He jumped when my son brushed past him and he jumped when the breeder pulled a piece of paper off a kitchen roll. Maybe get dogs are just a little skittish, they are show line so is that common? Our last GSD was German working line and she was great with my kids and was never jumpy or skittish.
> 
> I don't know but I just got the impression that she thought my kids would scare a puppy and emotionally damage it and make it skittish. I emphasize again that my kids are very nice kids and were petting the puppies very gently.


it sounds more and more like YOU would be much better off finding another puppy if you can. esp. if the puppys dad was "skittish" - that is a big RED flag to me. maybe consider how to get out of it and get any deposit back???????????


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> I am glad it worked out for you. If I didn't answer so many calls of people booting Fido out for lifting a lip at a kid who used the dog as a trampoline, or even hugged it, etc. and if I had toddlers to ensure every dog who comes through here is good with kids, I'd adopt to more people with kids.
> Since neither one of those is happening any time soon, our policies are what they are. And they work great for us.
> 
> Wondering if you guys approve of my giving dogs to just anyone because they say they are good owners and their kids are angels...despite the fact my youngest child is 16 and people aren't willing to let me borrow their 2yr. olds to test every dog that comes through here to make sure it's good with toddlers? Hmmm.
> ...


Have to agree with you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Red flags going up all over the place on this one. I would want a breeder who can assure me that the dog she chooses for me is a good fit for my family.

I would also want to have a relationship with the breeder where I could call her at any time with questions and concerns. I would also want stable temperaments in the parents of any dog I would bring into my house with my children.

I would look elsewhere. This just doesn't seem like a good match.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I passed up 2 other breeders while searching for our puppy because I didn't like the way the parents acted with my kids--skittish is bad, bad, bad for a home with kids. I'd find a different breeder without a doubt after the details you provided. We found a mellow, fairly calm pup who isn't phased by anything in our home and she focuses mostly all her mouthing/shark attacks on our older dog (poor guy!).


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I was focused on the fact that the breeder would let anyone "hold" 3 week old puppies to begin with. And then turned around and expressed concern about their well being in a house with young children. 
Believe me, I do think starting socialization at an early age is great, but when we had any litters here and wanted some outside contact for puppy socialization we would bring in our fellow dog club members who we could rely on for good dog sense. (and also would not be offended if we told them to use sanitizer and leave their shoes outside)
I'm not saying the OP does or doesn't have good dog sense, just that you don't really know.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bocron said:


> I was focused on the fact that the breeder would let anyone "hold" 3 week old puppies to begin with. And then turned around and expressed concern about their well being in a house with young children.


Yeah, that kind of took my breath away too. Lots of red flags with this particular "breeder".


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

bocron said:


> I was focused on the fact that the breeder would let anyone "hold" 3 week old puppies to begin with. And then turned around and expressed concern about their well being in a house with young children.


Yep! I was in shock when I read that! :nono:

Only the people who have already put a deposit on our puppies are allowed to come visit them and that is only after they are at least 6 weeks old. When we need to socialize the pups with kids, I have my nieces and nephews come over to play with them.

No one else that could possibly be going puppy shopping from breeder to breeder is allowed to visit our puppies.

Just yesterday we had a couple with their 4 and 2 year old daughters come to the house to visit one of our older young dogs that we have for sale, these 2 girls where all over the place, my husband had controll over the dog and did not allow him to get overly excited around the kids. As long as the parents understand and teach their kids how to behave around dogs/puppies, we are ok with families with kids buying from us.


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. We thought it was funny too that she was so concerned about our 'wild' children after she had let them hold 3 week old puppies on their laps for almost an hour!

I think we will keep looking and pass on this breeder. I know she is experienced and she has beautiful dogs but I think it's not exactly what we are looking for. 

We saw another breeder last week who had a 4 month old GSD, we met both parents who were very friendly and nice looking dogs. The pup was very sweet and calm. We may go back and take another look at him or just wait for now.

We live in GA, just outside of Atlanta.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Britmum30 said:


> We live in GA, just outside of Atlanta.


With a name like Britmum, that would NOT have been my first guess.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

codmaster said:


> Have to agree with you.


Has the earth stood still...???
:crazy:

LOL

The three week old thing got me too but I got sidetracked. Letting the general public come visit a 3-week old litter is a good way to get all those puppies sick. 

BTW - there's a sticky on how to identify a good breeder from a bad breeder. If you found ads in the paper for GSD puppies, that's a red flag. Craigslist - red flag. If their dogs are less than $800 (as a rule) that's a red flag. 
Well bred dogs generally run well over $800.


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I'm originally from Britain 

She is a reputable breeder, her dogs are all titled and they run over $1000.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Britmum30 said:


> Well I'm originally from Britain
> 
> She is a reputable breeder, her dogs are all titled and they run over $1000.



AKC titles or Schutzhund/German titles? $1000 is on the lower end(at least in the Atlanta area), I don't think we've paid that for a puppy in over 10 years, most start around $1500 and go up to $3000 depending on what you are looking for.

Are you looking for American Showlines, German Showlines or Working lines (I think showline but just throwing out the 3 major types). Here is an article explaining the main differences. 

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs

*edit - I just realized your post said OVER $1000, sorry.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Reputable and responsible are often two different things. 

Either way, if you haven't seen the sticky, you might want to read it :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a 7 year old and an 8 year old when I got a GSD puppy. We just cautioned the kids to be gentle around him. They were always supervised when playing with him, for their sake, as well as for the pup's sake. I had my third baby when the pup was 2 years old. They all grew to be great friends.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our daughter was 7 when we got our first GSDs. They were wonderful companions, but I, too, taught the kids how to play with and pet the dogs in a nice way. 
I had a 6yr. old Springer when my 1st child was born, same thing.

When I was growing up, if you got bit (nipped) or scratched you were asked, "What did you do to the dog/cat!?"

Nowadays, too many parents expect the dog to tolerate everything a child can dish out, as if the dog is a stuffed toy, and can never have emotions or dislikes. I'm not saying this about anyone here, but rather in general. And if the dog can't tolerate it, they are given up. 
I agree people need to keep their kids safe; but when the kids aren't taught how to properly interact with dogs, the dog should not pay with it's life.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

A skittish dog is (IMO) a bad idea. A skittish dog in a busy household with active, noisy children is a disaster. At best the pup will be miserable & the kids will be frustrated at its reluctance to engage 'em...And it could be much, much worse.

Keep looking. IF you're specifically interested in SL pm Andaka (ASL) or Robin Huerta (GSL) for recommendations.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

My boyfriend has nieces ages 7, and two 11 year olds, and even then, I'm trying to keep them away from the puppy (our's is 10 weeks, tomorrow), because they don't know how to handle a dog or give them space. For me, I, myself, got nervous when we showed them the puppy and I wanted to get out of there asap.


But since your kids know how to treat dogs, I wouldn't be worried at all. But I can see why the breeder was a bit timid to sell you a pup since your children are so young. She's just looking out for the well being of her pups, nothing to be offended about or even over think the situation.

Did you explain that you have a dog and have had dogs?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 3.5 year old daughter and a 10 month old son. My daughter is a very confident kid and was helping me train our first GSD when she was only two. We now have an 8 week old puppy who I am clicker training and Grace is right there with me learning the ropes and she loves it. She has also mastered dominance with a firm "NO" and how to avert biting to a chew toy. I came across a video on my wife's phone the other day of Jirra ( the pup ) and Angus ( my son ) hanging out together on the floor and it is truly priceless. They are playing with a little plastic bangle and they are actually SHARING IT ! My son plays with if for a bit then hands it to the dog who plays with it for a bit before my son reclaims it gently. There is no nipping or excitable behaviors from the pup. It is really quite an amazing clip. I have also noticed that whilst my daughter is a bit of a chew toy target for Jirra, the pup seems to know that Angus is a baby and he gets left alone !! Having said that I do NOT leave them alone together as one stray little tooth to the eyeball or what have you cold be a real problem. I am stoked this pup is going to grow up with my little kids and wouldn't have it any other way but then I am "lucky" in that both my kids are robust little kids who are confident etc.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A German Shepherd puppy should have little problems with children, I would have concerns about the puppies if they are that fragile. And I get a new puppy about every 10 months, my pups are pretty strong...lol, and i have no problems with my grandchildren with any of them.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Cliff, my girl is 23 & living in another state. Despite that I cannot abide a dog that isn't good with children. I'm especially drawn to those whose 'kid judgment' is peerless. Djibouti at ~4 mos of age recognized young children as such & was extraordinarily careful with them.

Loved those pix with the grandchildren, btw! Exactly what I want to see in a GSD.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My daughter was 8 years old when we got our puppy. Yes, he was bitey as a pup but your kids will survive it and it passes quickly. My daughter hugged him and loved him, and he grew to tolerate and even like it. Now when little ones come to visit I have no worries about them hugging him as he got so many hugs that he has grown accustomed to them. My GSD LOVES kids. He wants to always be where the kids are.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Could my kids be too much for a puppy??
Yes
Could a puppy be too much my kids ??
Yes
But not necessarily.


----------

